# <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou



## Negrek (Feb 20, 2017)

*<>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

[size=+2]*<>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*[/size]



> *Format:* 3v3
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


*<>({(°~o~'s active squad*

 *Aquaman* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Nanovolt* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes>
 *fufflet* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force>
 *Phosphatidylethanolamine* the female Mareanie <Merciless>


*KangaRou's active squad*

 *Kindle* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Pixel* the female Vulpix (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak>
 *Olive* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Chubchoo* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Billy* the male Shinx <Intimidate>

1. <>({(°~o~ sends out
2. KangaRou sends out and attacks
3. <>({(°~o~ attacks


----------



## <>({(°~o~ (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

I must seek the infinite wisdom of the enlightened fufflet.



Look into those owl-like eyes.


----------



## KangaRou (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

Lets go, Billy. Show them what you're made off! 

We need to get that birds feet on the ground, so lets start with *Thunder Wave*. If he looks like he's gonna try anything sly and Protect or Substitute, though, you're gonna *Double Team* him, max clones. Follow that up with *Thunderbolt*, and hit him where it hurts with *Shock Wave*. 

*Thunder Wave / Double Team ~ Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave*


----------



## <>({(°~o~ (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

Well, let's put our communal fates in the hands of the RNG, hallowed be his six-sided face.

Our ace in the hole, our bird in the hand and/or foliage. *Double Team*. Max clones, max regrets (for one of us).

Next up it depends on how many muscular spasms are occurring. This is a binary state. No paralysis? No problem. We'll work him down with some *Toxic*, and finish by saying goodnight to our clones. Also *Crush Claw*ing him in return.

There is a chance you get paralysed. In which case *Facade *like there's no tomorrow. Because there likely isn't.

*Double Team ~ Toxic / Facade ~ Crush Claw / Facade*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

The Forest of Things is calm today. That's always how it starts--an empty arena, half overgrown after months of disuse, and the local pokémon going about their business without a thought for the battles that used to unfold there, and which might yet again. Today it's <>({(°~o~ and KangaRou who've arrived to disturb the forest's solitude, scuffing rough new guidelines around the edge of the arena and exchanging a few light pleasantries before taking their places at either end of the battlefield. The forest is quiet, bug-types creeping through the dense understory to take up watching positions on the sidelines. Just who are these trainers who've come all the way out here to battle in this forgotten arena?

The pokémon released to fight are young, both energetic and nervous to participate in their first battle. flufflet plays aloof, alighting on a branch hanging out over the arena and preening with what he hopes looks like complete unconcern. In truth, watching Billy bounce around the arena, mewing excitedly and batting at fallen leaves, is making him more than a little nervous. Electric-types... The rufflet shudders. He has a feeling this is going to be a rough fight.

*Round One*​
*<>({(°~o~ (OO)*

flufflet (M) <Sheer Force>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Double Team ~ Toxic / Facade ~ Crush Claw / Facade
- Unsettled. -1 Attack

*KangaRou (OO)*

Billy (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave
- Eager to get going.

flufflet takes flight before KangaRou can get Billy to settle down and take his commands seriously. The rufflet flies a quick circuit of the arena, form blurring and splitting as he accelerates, and when flufflet slows again he's accompanied by three illusory copies of himself, all matching the original wingbeat for wingbeat, completely indistinguishable from one another.

Billy's tail lashes convulsively, and he digs his claws into the ground as his gaze darts from one flufflet to the other. He's got no clue which one is real, but that's okay--he's having fun already. A sizzling burst of electricity arcs from the shinx's tail and strikes one of the rufflet, but the bird blinks out of existence and the thunder wave scorches a tree-trunk instead of its intended target. Billy lets out a faint growl, but if anything he seems even more excited, eyes wide as he follows the rufflet's movements overhead.

flufflet's less enthused. That thunder wave might have missed, but it was too close for comfort, a reminder that once Billy manages to land an attack, that electricity's going to _hurt_. The rufflet makes an ugly gagging sound, hacking up a mixture of bile and toxins and vomiting it all over Billy. The shinx yowls as the disgusting liquid spatters his fur, dissolving it in seconds and starting to burn through the skin beneath. This isn't fun anymore!

The shinx blasts a forceful bolt of lightning blindly into the trio of watching rufflet and by sheer luck strikes one that actually screeches in pain, his two clones winking out of existence immediately. Billy turns on the last remaining rufflet, thin tendrils of electricity leaping from his fur, and lets loose a shock wave, twining jags of lightning stabbing into every corner of the arena and sending watching bug-types scurrying to put some distance between themselves in the shinx.

flufflet lands heavily, shaking and smoking from the repeated electric attacks. The rufflet digs his claws into the dirt, waiting for the worst of the pain to fade. Not good--he's tough, but if he's going to be taking attacks like that all battle, things aren't going to end well for him. But he can't let his trainer down in his very first battle.

Determination renewed, flufflet leaps back into the air, claws spread wide, and grabs Billy with a fearsome crush claw. The shinx whines and twists free of flufflet's grip, retreating across the arena. Though he's scratched and feeling queasy, it's clear who's come out the worst after this first round.

*<>({(°~o~ (OO)*

flufflet (M) <Sheer Force>
Health: 72%
Energy: 89%
Used: Double Team ~ Toxic ~ Crush Claw
- Scorched. -1 Attack

*KangaRou (OO)*

Billy (M) <Intimidate>
Health: 89%
Energy: 91%
Used: Thunder Wave (missed) ~ Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave
- Exhilarated, but feeling a little sick. Badly poisoned (2% next round).

*Final Notes*
- <>({(°~o~ first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

DQ warning for <>({(°~o~. 24 hours for commands.


----------



## <>({(°~o~ (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

Okay, let's not get our feathers ruffled, but this is not the best situation in which to berd.  But we must berd onwards. Open with a *Swagger*, praise Billy's ability to turn friend into fried. If Billy's got a Protect or Detect going up, take the time to make a *15% Substitute* instead.

Drop a few *Slashes *in him after that, hope for those crits. Though, if you've gotten Paralysed you should sub in *Facades*.

*Swagger/Substitute(15%) ~ Slash/Facade ~ Slash/Facade*


----------



## Negrek (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

In the spirit of cleaning up old battles, going to call a DQ warning on KangaRou now. Forty-eight hours for commands.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 15, 2017)

*Re: <>({(°~o~ vs KangaRou*

Kangarou is disqualified. One EXP each for flufflet and Billy.


----------

